# To all members that attended the bacon demo at North  Florida Gathering



## alblancher (Jul 5, 2012)

I presented information about brining with a 10% pickup that was incorrect.  Please do not use those formulas.  They can result in your bacon having too much cure

Sorry for the error

Al


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 6, 2012)

You are such a gentlemen .thanks


----------

